# Bulk Tomatoes?



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

I live in Northern California and I'm looking for someplace to get tomatoes in large bulk quantities besides just the Farmers Market? Any ideas?


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Try the Amish communities


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I go to the tomatoes fields here in Miami and pick my own, process into relishes, sauces, whole and readytogo for everything.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Don't know where you are in N. Ca. so here is a list of Ca. "pickyourown" farms.


----------



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## rhiana (Aug 5, 2013)

*Amish?*



camo2460 said:


> Try the Amish communities


In Northern California?
:dunno:


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

rhiana said:


> In Northern California?
> :dunno:


Why not ? Is there some reason why there would be no Amish communities in N. ca. I know California can be like a bowl of Granola, but surely the Amish would be there.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._states_by_Amish_population
Very few Amish in the west, we have many Hutterites and Mennonites in the Canadian west but no Amish.

With regards to the topic, sometimes large producers or even those selling at farmers markets will sell their imperfect produce at a discount if price is what you are looking for. Don't be afraid to ask for a bulk price at the farmers market or when dealing with an individual farmer either, most of us are used to haggling.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

cowboyhermit said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._states_by_Amish_population
> Very few Amish in the west, we have many Hutterites and Mennonites in the Canadian west but no Amish.
> 
> With regards to the topic, sometimes large producers or even those selling at farmers markets will sell their imperfect produce at a discount if price is what you are looking for. Don't be afraid to ask for a bulk price at the farmers market or when dealing with an individual farmer either, most of us are used to haggling.


Thank you CBH I did not know that. Learn something new every day.


----------

